# UPS lost my package...



## astronaut (Jul 21, 2009)

Sorry I'm really upset and need to vent! 

I placed an order with Forever 21 and it was supposed to arrive on 7/13. I've been checking the tracking status of my package periodically and I found out that it was "DELIVERED" at the "porch" just 30 minutes ago. I look in front of my home, no package to be found. I've been home and there was no doorbell nor did I even hear the UPS truck go by. UPS only delivers to the housing office when a signature is required and no one's home, but I go to the housing office just in case, no package. So I immediately called UPS to tell them that the package was supposedly delivered to me roughly 30 minutes ago but there is no package at all. I figured I'd call them and maybe they'd contact the driver or something since the trail was still hot. They told me that I'd have to contact Forever 21. So I contact Forever 21 and tell them what happened and they said they'd make a note but aren't able to do anything until 24 hours... 

Then today I get one call from a number I do not recognize and no message was left. Got a call from them again but a message was left saying it was UPS and the caller gave generic information about how tracking number xxx was DELIVERED at xxxx at the front door. That's it. I know that it says DELIVERED, but it was not delivered to ME! I don't care what the information says because in the end, I DON'T HAVE MY PACKAGE.  

I'm afraid that this is it and I'm not going to see my package or my money 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Forever 21 customer service is junk so I don't think they'll do anything. Had this been a company like Amazon or something than it probably would have been different... UPS won't admit to any wrongdoing because if they say it's "delivered" than it must have been "delivered"... I also was stupid enough to use my check card so I don't think I can file a claim. I've never had any shipping problems before and I've been ordering things online all the time for at least 5 years. Had things shipped from UPS, USPS, FedEx, and DHL. From now on I'm going to use a credit card every time I shop online and if I ever ship I package, I'm getting signature requirement! (Even though I've read online that UPS has ignored disputes for lost packages because the packages have been signed, by someone else!)


----------



## Susanne (Jul 21, 2009)

I am sorry to hear that! I hope you can still get your order! That is terrible.


----------



## aziajs (Jul 21, 2009)

Check with your bank.  They may still let you file a claim.  I think it will all work out.


----------



## kaliraksha (Jul 21, 2009)

Totally agree with above. If all else fails, call Forever 21 and ask that your situation be reviewed by a supervisor. If that doesn't work do the same with UPS.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 21, 2009)

sorry to hear your package got lost. fingers crossed you'll be able to get it sorted sooner rather than later.


----------



## COBI (Jul 21, 2009)

I have one UPS driver that always delivers my packages to the house 2 doors down (and I'm in the country, so I have to get in my car to find it.)  The first time it happened, the other house owners brought it to me when I got out of work.  Thank goodness; it was about $600 worth of camera accessories.

Don't know why he gets the numbers wrong, but it's happened about 3-4 times, and it's always the same driver; he's a substitute that covers routes for vacations and days off.  Typically, I have no issues.

However, when I have had a problem with an actual "missing" package (not one that I found at my 2-houses-away neighbor), the company I've ordered from has resent out the items and submitted a claim with the carrier. 

And they've always done it when I call them; I tell them about the situation, they check the tracking and resend my package while starting their claim with UPS.  However, I don't think 24 hours is unreasonable for them to review and contact UPS.  It is also likely that your package will be returned to UPS for proper delivery depending on where it was left in error.


----------



## astronaut (Jul 21, 2009)

Unfortunately, Forever 21 isn't big on customer service at all. They aren't going to do anything unless UPS reimburses them for the lost package. Instead of resending the products like any reputable company would do, the rep from F21 actually told me that if I still wanted the items then I need to place another order with them! 

I called UPS today explaining my situation and they told me that they'd continue with the investigation. I wish that UPS was able to handle this when I tried calling them 30 minutes after the package was supposedly "delivered". I don't know how they are going to try to find a package after it's been over a week... 

I think my last resort would be to try to talk to my bank and see what they can do with a chargeback (if possible). Part of my purchase was done with a gift card as well ($20) so I guess I would be out on that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I sure hope UPS pulls through because I surely can't rely on F21.


----------



## Willa (Jul 21, 2009)

Moral of this story : never buy from them again... ¬¬


----------



## hhunt2 (Jul 21, 2009)

OMG!  That sucks!  I'm soo sorry.  
Do whatever you can to get your money back.

I had a similar problem recently but with Sephora.

I was expecting a package via UPS last friday (a bday gift I ordered for myself).  Well, I checked the tracking online and it said that they were not able to deliever my package b/c the zip code is wrong.  I checked with Sephora and UPS to check my address... the addys were all correct.  That means whoever was working at UPS and printed the addy onto the sticker that goes on the box FU*KED UP big time.  There was NO update when I was supposed to recieve it again (and the UPS rep over the phone didnt know either, plus she didn't understand why they got my addy wrong).  I finally recieved it yesterday; but the box was damaged and the foundation exploded.  Also, a sticker was removed (yea know, the sticker with my address.  So that was a given that someone input the wrong addy.

I called Sephora today and they said, "Oh, well if you do the 3 day delievery [which I did], it can be in UPS's hands for 4-5 days".  But the questions is... why did my online tracking and my Sephora confirmation email say it was going to be delivered on Friday July 18???  I constantly order items for my office, the company I'm ordering from will say, "Your items are scheduled to be at your location on Tues 7/21 or Thursday 7/22".  At least those companies give a "time frame". 

Sorry, I had to vent as well, lol.  But I totally feel your pain Astronaut.


----------



## COBI (Jul 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hhunt2* 

 
_ 
I called Sephora today and they said, "Oh, well if you do the 3 day delievery [which I did], it can be in UPS's hands for 4-5 days". But the questions is... why did my online tracking and my Sephora confirmation email say it was going to be delivered on Friday July 18???_

 
An interesting little piece in most carriers fine print is that the "guaranteed" times don't actually apply to residential deliveries.  I don't know why it makes a difference if I am having something delivered to my office or 2 miles away to my house, but it's usually in the print somewhere that "2 days" (or whichever option) should be there in two days, but if it's a residential address, there's no consumer recourse if it's longer.


----------



## MsChrys79 (Jul 21, 2009)

UPS sucks as a company once I had a bracelet it was about $1,800 I got it as a gift. It broke about 2 weeks after I got it. When I took it to the UPS store  to send it back for replacement I addressed it to __ jewelers instead of just ___. the word "jewelers" caught somebody's eye because my package was stolen...my package was scanned in at the UPS store but when I called the jewelers 4 days later no bracelet. I called UPS and they showed that the last place my bracelet was seen/scanned was the UPS store but showed no further info after that.  I was glad I had purchased the insurance. I provided everything UPS asked for- all the receipts/documents..what should have taken no more than 16 days ended up being a 6 month ordeal. I finally got a check for the bracelet after I showed all of my ass,  but it took so long and things were handled so unprofessionally  omn top of that UPS didn't want to admit that one of their employees had stolen my bracelet.... their Customer Service is the WORST. 

I'm sorry this happened and I hope you get your issue resolved....


----------



## hhunt2 (Jul 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *COBI* 

 
_An interesting little piece in most carriers fine print is that the "guaranteed" times don't actually apply to residential deliveries. I don't know why it makes a difference if I am having something delivered to my office or 2 miles away to my house, but it's usually in the print somewhere that "2 days" (or whichever option) should be there in two days, but if it's a residential address, there's no consumer recourse if it's longer._

 
When I made the order, I constantly was reading through the shipping and return policys (my form of ocd, lol).

It specifically says (with no fine print) that...
_Sephora's processiong time_ is 1-2 business days.  
The _carriers (UPS) delievery time_ is 1-3 business days.  
_Total Delivery Time_ is 3-5 business days.  

I made the order on 7/13, I was told that my order would be in on 7/17.  That's 5 days total.  Then UPS tells me that my zip code is wrong.  So, I get the order late.  I would understand if UPS held the item b/c I got the regular old UPS ground, but I paid extra for a reason.

I called Sephora earlier and they have reimbursed my shipping.  And I will go to my local Sephora today to return the exploded foundation.  If they don't take it, I will just sent it back.


----------



## astronaut (Aug 10, 2009)

Hey guys, I wanted to give an update. I gave UPS a call back and they wanted me to confirm that the package was not delivered to my residence. They told me they'd investigate and it'll take up to 10 business days. They said I'd be updated. It's been over a month since I placed my order and no word from UPS or Forever 21. I called Forever 21 today with their 1-888 number posted on their website and the phone line was BUSY! Called multiple times too. WTF? This is an international chain of stores, not some mom and pop store. How the heck is their line busy? Wow. I finally got through and they said that UPS ruled in my favor and they'll submit my credit today so it'll take a couple days for the funds to show. I had to contact them for them to actually credit me? I honestly think that if I had not contacted them, they probably would have kept my money AND kept the money that UPS would have reimbursed them with. Thieves... 

Now here's another thing. I payed roughly $70 with my check card and $20 with a gift card. I'm hoping that they will refund the whole purchase amount onto my check card but they better at least give the $20 back as a store credit. I'm keeping an eye on how they deal with the gift card amount. They better not try to rip me off of my gift card...


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 10, 2009)

It sounds like customer service at forever 21 is crap! Just be sure to be buggy about it and don't give up! And don't you let them take your gift card monies either, that would be very unfair! You will have to be persistent, but I bet that you can get the money back.


----------



## astronaut (Aug 14, 2009)

UHHHHHHH I am so mad at Forever 21! I'm so over them. This is it. I am at such disbelief at their business practices. Just as I thought, the $20 gift card didn't post. I called the 1-888 customer service line multiple times again because you know, they have a freaking busy signal even though they are a large business... unbelievable. The rep said that they already credited the gift card amount back into the original gift card I used. I said that I don't have the gift card anymore, which is strange of me since I normally keep them until I receive my stuff. Don't know why I did that but anyway, they said that they can give me an e-certificate and I told them that I honestly will never order anything from their website again because their service sucks. I'll order from a reputable company like Amazon but I sure as hell will not order from them anymore. I asked if I can get the e-cert to purchase a physical gift card and she said yes but I'd have to pay for shipping. O_O I didn't agree to anything and she asked if I would like help with anything else as if to end the call. UM HELLO. I would like my $20 which you didn't take care of yet. She says all I can do is get an e-cert which if I purchase a gift card, I'd have to pay for shipping or I can get merchandise which I REALLY did not want to do. I just stood there literally speechless for a while. I couldn't believe them. I tell her ARE YOU SURE that I have to pay for shipping for a gift card because the rest of the companies out there do not charge any shipping fees to have a gift card delivered. She checks and tells me that standard shipping is free. UHHHHH. So I finally agree to getting an e-cert since I have no other option anyway. >:[ 

Now I'm still left hanging because I have to wait for them to issue the e-cert which the rep says will probably arrive in my email account next week. I have no order number or anything to refer to which I hate since this is such a shady company. 

When and IF I get my e-cert, I'll order a gift card and probably sell it to one of my friends who shops at the store. It'll probably take those thieves 2 more weeks until this is all over. I'm not shopping there again. Yuck!!!

edit : OKAY GREAT. Just found this on their website 
E-Gift Certificates cannot be used to purchase Forever 21 Gift Cards and Forever 21 E-Gift Certificates.

Guess I'm going to have to call those a******* again.


----------



## astronaut (Aug 14, 2009)

Well, it turns out that they are actually just going to retrieve the gift card number and pin. They say it's policy that they can not reissue me a card. They say that "Forever 21 is not responsible for lost or stolen cards". Since I don't have a physical card and can not order one either, it has to be used online. I am soooooooooo upset. If I order something it will be a shipping fee of $6. Free shipping is purchases over $75 which I definitely will not do. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyone want to buy a $20 online store credit? lol


----------



## janieboo (Aug 15, 2009)

,,,,,,,,,


----------



## astronaut (Aug 28, 2009)

OKAY. So I hope this is the last time I'll have to post on this thread because I want this whole ordeal to be over!!! 

So here's what happened next:
I called on Thursday 8/14 and was told that they would retrieve the gift card number and pin and email them to me. They told me I should expect the email within the middle of next week. So next week rolls around... nothing. I gave them another week (today, 8/28), still nothing. I finally call them again and the rep I spoke to was a lot nicer. She was able to give me the gift card number and pin immediately over the phone and send me the email that came within 5 minutes! WTF?! So the reps I spoke to before could have just given me the gift card numbers right away but instead they chose make me wait for nothing? WHAT JERKS! 

I just want all my funds back and I'm just going to suck it up, buy one item and pay for shipping this one time. Just let this be a horrible lesson learned. The thing is now when I look at stuff at Forever 21, I have such a bitter feeling towards the company that I don't find any of their items attractive anymore (or maybe because I just don't like the stuff they have out now...). *sigh* Now I just hope that the package I will order later on arrives as well or else I'll have to deal with this shiz again?... O_O


----------



## jennyfee (Aug 30, 2009)

Aww I'm so sorry u had to go through this...

This is really surprising to me because I have ordered from Forever 21 canada 2 times, and my order arrived the next business day!! Although I never had to deal with customer service so I can't relate...


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Aug 30, 2009)

Ugh, that's got to be the WORST customer service ever. Coming from both Forever 21 and UPS. I'm sorry you had to deal with this mess girl! 

I think its a good idea to try to use a credit card when buying things online regardless of where your ordering the things from. I also always pay with a credit when I get receive "services", things like getting my nails done, a hair cut, etc. In case they completely screw up and then refuse to either fix it or refund me my money back. I had it happen to me one time and I don't want to go through it again.


----------

